# calc/mag/zinc



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'v tried pretty much all the OTC supplements you can think of for anxiety, and I've recently started taking a calcium/magnesium/zinc supplement, and I must say that this stuff works for me. It really helps my nerves and sleep. I've been battling Klonopin withdrawal for a while and this is helping me immensely.

I made a post about earlier about the vitamin/nutrient therapy center I went to. Well, I was diagnosed with having high histamine levels and high copper. I think zinc is the main supplement used to lower copper levels and calcium and magnesium are the main supplements used to promote histamine release to get it out of the body.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi gimpy
glad its helping you. how did they test you; was it a blood sample? i'd like to have a test but am not sure if anyone around here does it


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

blood, hair, and urine tests

I know the Pfeiffer Center does outreach clinics around the country, maybe Maryland, California.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

When I forget to take my mineral supplements my sleep, confidence and concentration become worse and that's what makes me remember to take them again.

Gimpy - Are histamine levels related to allergies in people? I have problems with allergies/sensitivities and I wonder about the correlation.


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

This supplement was definitely a helper for me as well.


----------

